# Tapioca



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

So this customer today really kinda pushed my buttons. She asked me "I'm confused...this food says it's grain free but there is tapioca in it?" And I explained to her how tapioca is not a grain but she blatantly told me I'm wrong.

I researched it more(I never have questioned it before and was told that it was not a grain by many coworkers, since the ingredient is used often in grain free foods)...but it never hurts to look for yourself and NOTHING I saw said it was a grain.

Am I missing something? Why would this lady be so adamant that it is a grain? She was clearly not all there...but I'm curious now if there is differing opinion on Tapioca?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I always thought tapioca came from a root. And, I'm probably wrong here, but aren't grains, like, seeds?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You are right and she is wrong. Tapioca comes from a root and I imagine would be used as a binding agent. Some people think that because tapioca is a powder or those little balls you can get then it must be a grain like, cornflour (cornstarch), oats etc.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Right. Tapioca is from the cassava root and grains are seeds of *Grasses.* 

She's mixed up.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Phew! I thought so. 

Yeah, it generally is used for binding. Nature's Variety uses it instead of potato. The rep from Natures Variety told me that Tapioca has no protein or fat to it therefore making it a great ingredient for dogs with allergies? I don't know how true this is or not, but it was interesting.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Tapioca is definitely not a grain. It is something we wouldn't use in a pet food as a source of carbohydrate. It has really no nutritional value other than carbohydrate and thickening, like corn starch.

First, it is very high in sugar, next to sugar cane in content. Second, it must be processed because it is toxic in its natural state and the processing exposes it to further contamination by mycotoxins.

It is very sticky and can be heated to high temperature, so it is probably used by some companies using older, single-screw extruders that want to make food faster.

Is it not being a grain a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like she was confusing "grains" with "carbs" maybe?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

it's an edible starch.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

FarminaND said:


> Tapioca is definitely not a grain. It is something we wouldn't use in a pet food as a source of carbohydrate. It has really no nutritional value other than carbohydrate and thickening, like corn starch.
> 
> First, it is very high in sugar, next to sugar cane in content.
> ?


I bet this is why my holistic vet didn't want me to use a food with tapioca for my yeasty eared boy Boone.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I bet this is why my holistic vet didn't want me to use a food with tapioca for my yeasty eared boy Boone.


Yeah, I don't think you're wrong there. Tapioca is really, really sweet. Can't be good for yeast infections.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I tried feeding Nature's Variety LIDs for my dogs once, Darby (yeasty bichon) turned into a giant yeast ball, and now I know why.

I'm starting to see the gimmick of the "grain free." Although, that said, I have such issues with wheat and corn, I don't think I would even feed those to the dogs, but they may not be the bad guys after all... maybe.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

not sure i agree "grain free" is a gimmick. some dogs just can't have grains. skin issues.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

bett said:


> not sure i agree "grain free" is a gimmick. some dogs just can't have grains. skin issues.


Some dogs can't have grains, yes this is true...but generally no dog is intolerant or allergic to every single grain.

And on that note, there are a lot of dogs who do terribly on grain free foods.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Heehee, and here it comes down to "Listen to your dog" once again 

I have to say I'm SHOCKED at how Jack's doing on Purina1. :wacko: Crazy!


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

We have an 18 month old JRT who cannot handle the grain free foods. Comparing the ingredients from all the different foods we have tried and it seems he can't tolerate the peas, beans and chick peas. I've spent days researching trying to find a few foods that don't have peas. The list is small. There are peas in everything.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

PetGuard Lifespan, Precise Naturals Foundation or Sensicare are a start for your jrt. Also there are none in Purina One Beyond, California Natural Lamb/Rice or chicken/Rice. 
There are foods out there, takes a little time to look around for them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Farmina doesn't have peas either.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

Farmina is not available in Canada until at least 2015. Of the ones Shamrockmommy mentioned the only one I have ever seen here is California Natural. I haven't looked at Purina Beyond yet. We simply don't have the choice of foods here that the US does.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, sorry, didn't notice you were in Canada. That sucks. I mean, it doesn't suck that you're in Canada of course, (I'm a Kiwi) but that you can't get Farmina. I've heard the shipping fees into Canada are outrageously expensive.


----------



## zootv (Mar 8, 2014)

Have you looked into Petcurean Summit? That is only available in Canada and not US. Does have grains though but no peas, beef, wheat, corn, soy, growth hormones,


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Nature's Logic might be a good option for you. The store locator lists Canada. It only has one grain which is millet. No peas, chickpeas, lentils, etc. I'm using this for my dog who can't have potatoes or beef for now, until Farmina is available.

She's doing good on it. No more itching and nice small poop


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

Mollywoppy, sometimes it does suck being a Canadian. Especially when it comes to pet food choices and really long winters. lol Yes, shipping prices can be really expensive.

Zooty, one of the foods I can use for this dog is Petcurean's Go Daily Defense. It has grains, but he has no problem with them. I'd just like another brand or two so I can continue to rotate.

MarieLovesChis, I've looked at Nature's Logic and a couple of their flavors would be an option but I can't find it anywhere. None of the big pet supply stores carry it and my independent store can't get it either. Not sure where in Canada you actually can get it.

My dogs are all fed half kibble and half home cooked and ironically he has no problem with peas or beans in the home cooking. Go figure.


----------

